# "Timmy's", Starbucks etc..could be out of business by 2080.



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Lets see...2012-> 2080 , that's about 68 years from now. Scientists claim that due to global warming and maybe pollution too, that morning cup o' joe,
is going to be VERY EXPENSIVE for the die hard coffee drinkers, that just can't get on with their day unless they have that magical elixir at their local
Tim Hortons. Besides the cost..$10 a cup or more, if the store runs out, there are going to be some serious commuter road rage going on.

Anybody that is trading in coffee futures.better take some options on the next 50 years as the coffee beans become scarcer and scarcer and eventually
extinct. What is needed now is a substitute for the arabica coffee bean that doesn't taste like a substitute and has plenty of caffeine besides. 

Watch the price of coffee jump after this doomsday scenario! 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2012/11/09/coffee-arabica-extinct.html
and this..
http://news.sympatico.ctvnews.ca/ho...s_arabica_beans_doomed_to_extinction/aa16e4d8


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

It does say specifically say wild crops, the situation is different for farmed coffee where the beans can be moved to grow in more suitable climate, some kind of price increase is bound to happen though


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Had to throw this in...Lewis Black on Starbucks vs Starbucks..good for a laugh! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENGUYeiGtNk


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

People used to drive their kids 100 miles to a hockey arena to play, drop them off at the rink, head out to find the nearest Tim Horton, and arrive back at the rink sometime during the second period of play.

I could never understand what drove them to wander into the blustery, dark winter night in search of hot brown water.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

70 years and they're talking about Arabica plants.
I'm sure they'll figure out how to transplant, and we might just have to use different breeds of plants, oh no, I only have 68 years left to adapt to Robusta!!

Just alarmist crap IMO


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

ddkay said:


> the situation is different for farmed coffee where the beans can be moved to grow in more suitable climate


Just think, by 2100 Canadians could be drinking locally grown, not just locally roasted, coffee! ;-)


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

sags said:


> People used to drive their kids 100 miles to a hockey arena to play, drop them off at the rink, head out to find the nearest Tim Horton, and arrive back at the rink sometime during the second period of play.
> 
> I could never understand what drove them to wander into the blustery, dark winter night in search of hot brown water.


I thought those were just TV commercials.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Who's to say that the climate change just affects the organic wild arabica coffee bean? If the wild one becomes extinct over the next 70 years, 
why is the plantation grown coffee going to be any different? 

However, coffee lovers..there is a possible solution to this...elephant dung coffee...at $1100 per kilo, roughly translated to $27 per cup,
it is one of the rarest and exclusive coffee liquids in the world.
By 2080, $27 a cup at Starbucks may not be out of line. :biggrin:

check this out
http://www.globalpost.com/globalpost-blogs/southeast-asia/elephant-dung-coffee


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

sags said:


> People used to drive their kids 100 miles to a hockey arena to play, drop them off at the rink, head out to find the nearest Tim Horton, and arrive back at the rink sometime during the second period of play.
> 
> I could never understand what drove them to wander into the blustery, dark winter night in search of hot brown water.


I've never really understood the whole coffee thing either. If you 'just can't get on with your day' without it, that's pretty sad IMHO. What, people have no normal drive or energy? I work 12+ hour days six days a week in an incredibly high-stress, demanding profession and I've never needed coffee. Liquids are for quenching my thirst, which coffee does not. But people love it, so I'm happy to profit from it.


----------

